# Amateur Football



## Toby Tyke

Hello all. As explained in a previous post I am soon to relocate to Malaysia, Kota Damansara or within 5mile of.
I would like to join a local football team as I have always played here in the UK at a competative level. Can anybody advise me how to continue this or point me in the direction of a good club to join.


----------



## aaronlim

Hi Toby, what position do you play and what level do you want to play at? If you're a decent player there are several amateur leagues around but you'll probably need someone to introduce you. If you just fancy playing casually on weekends my team practices at University Malaya


----------



## Toby Tyke

Thanks for the info.
I play either side of fullback, but depending on the standard would be comfortable at CB or on the wing. 
I have played for several non-league teams in South and West Yorkshire.
Any team in an amateur league would do so long as my team mates can understand my Yorkshire accent


----------



## aaronlim

Lol Well you're welcome to try out for my team since our regular wingback will be going back to New Zealand around April so that spot's up for grabs. We're a newly formed sponsored team practicing weekly and intend to join the league once we have a strong enough squad. If you prefer to start with an established team I'll try to make some phone calls and see if anyone wants to give you a trial. Just let me know when you get here


----------



## Toby Tyke

Cheers I will get in touch when I'm out there.
What sort of standard are your team and the league you hope to join?
I will send you my email address.


----------



## greentek

aaronlim said:


> Hi Toby, what position do you play and what level do you want to play at? If you're a decent player there are several amateur leagues around but you'll probably need someone to introduce you. If you just fancy playing casually on weekends my team practices at University Malaya


-- hello aaron how can I get in touch with you to join the team?


----------



## aaronlim

You can email me at or message me at . This year we are not competing in the league but just training and playing regular friendly games. If you want to play for leisure you can join us, otherwise I can connect you with one of the league teams. Cheers.


----------



## sina73

aaron do you guys still train at University Malaya?


----------



## aaronlim

sina73 said:


> aaron do you guys still train at University Malaya?


No, now we play Sunday evenings at different locations in PJ. You can e-mail me aaronlim7 @ gmail. com to get details.


----------



## carlraj

Hi,

My team is looking for new players to replace our previous expats. Preferably Sticker. We are currently playing in an amateur social league in Kelab Sultan Sulaiman located in Kuala Lumpur city center. Do PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Moderator Note*

Evening Guys,

Several of your posts have been removed. Posting of personal contact information is not permitted on the site.

Once any new member has at least five (5) or more good posts on the site, you can use the private messaging system that the site provides.

Be sure to read all the Forum Rules and remain within their guidelines while enjoying the site.



Jet Lag
Forum Moderator


----------



## azuri1608

Hi Carl, I'm a 34 year-old Singaporean who's moved to KL (my wife's Malaysian) about a year ago. Are you still looking for players for your team? I played some football socially in London and Tokyo with other expats and am just looking for other expats to get in touch with (and get fitter with).


----------



## carlraj

Hi Azuri,
We are currently looking for some positions to be filled. What position do you play?


----------



## azuri1608

Hi Carl, I can play right back or even upfront if needed. Basically on the right side of the field! (But I'm not a dani alves)


----------



## tamimi

Hi carl, 

I am also looking for a team to join, and would like to join yours. currently Iam at KL.

I am 27 years old, regularly played football and futsal(weekly) for the last few years.
<Snip>


----------



## tamimi

carlraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> My team is looking for new players to replace our previous expats. Preferably Sticker. We are currently playing in an amateur social league in Kelab Sultan Sulaiman located in Kuala Lumpur city center. Do PM me if anyone is interested.



Hi , are you still looking for players? if yes, plz feel free to contact me.


----------



## shanem152

Hi everyone,

I am moving to KL at the end of March/start of April.

Looking to join a football team. What season is the standard league in KL?

Is there a main website/contact details to get involved?

Cheers,

Shane


----------



## tamimi

shanem152 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving to KL at the end of March/start of April.
> 
> Looking to join a football team. What season is the standard league in KL?
> 
> Is there a main website/contact details to get involved?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shane



Hi Shane,
welcome to Malaysia 
I searched a;pt during my first days in KL until I got those contacts, u may follow a facebook page called: Garden Social League...if u contacted it...most probably a nice guy called Kenny will reply u...he is my team manager...and he will guide u to join any available team.

by the way: in which position can u join?


----------



## lancewks

carlraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> My team is looking for new players to replace our previous expats. Preferably Sticker. We are currently playing in an amateur social league in Kelab Sultan Sulaiman located in Kuala Lumpur city center. Do PM me if anyone is interested.


Hi

Do you guys still play? whatsapp me if u need any player. <Snip>


----------

